# How To Shorten Breitling Band?



## jvannghi (May 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I just got a Avenger M1 with the titanium band. I can't figure out how to shorten the band. I've removed the screw, but what next? Do I need to press the pin out or something?

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

jvannghi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got a Avenger M1 with the titanium band. I can't figure out how to shorten the band. I've removed the screw, but what next? Do I need to press the pin out or something?
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the Fighter bracelet on the B-1, I seem to recall having to remove *two *screws for each link I wanted to remove, and then the link just kind of slid out....??????









I'm sure someone else will gove you a better explanation!!

Cheers,

Guy









PS Great watch - look forward to some pics!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jvannghi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got a Avenger M1 with the titanium band. I can't figure out how to shorten the band. I've removed the screw, but what next? Do I need to press the pin out or something?
> 
> ...


If you have a Professional II bracelet (with the "diagonal" links) it is quite fiddly to do.

Guy is right you have to unscrew the adjacent links as well.


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

this picture helped me - yes, remove two (2) screws per link


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm thats an interesting piccy.....perfect for what I needed too, thanks for that....

Now....do you have access to any more info or piccies from Breitling tech manuals?







Would come in very handy, I have been scouring the usual sites and found a complete lack of good information and drawings for Breitling compared to say Omega.

Best regards David


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hmm thats an interesting piccy.....perfect for what I needed too, thanks for that....
> 
> Now....do you have access to any more info or piccies from Breitling tech manuals?
> 
> ...


Might be worth a look.

Martin

Breitling


----------

